# Some high school stage manager



## SMTashi (Apr 18, 2004)

It's always hard to start these introduction topics on a new forum. The name's Natasha (Tashi in my mini tech community) and I'm a 17yr old senior living in Berlin. I've been doing tech for the last 2 years and am planning on studying stage management in college somewhere in Australia. In addition I've also been technical coordinator for pretty much every show my school has held this year (some 10 or 11 I believe) and have run lights, sound and followspot so I've had a pretty rounded out experience. Looking forward to meeting everyone here.


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay! come to australia... join me and mayhem lol

welcome... im a tech from australia as you may have gatherd =)


----------



## Phosgene (Apr 18, 2004)

yay! welcome to the site!!!

xoxo,
amy


----------



## Pocado (Apr 18, 2004)

That's really cool!! I've always wanted to go to Germany!! I would ask what plays you've done, but I probably wouldn't know any cuz they would probably be German things. So, welcome!!!

Pocado


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 19, 2004)

Before you leave, try to catch Blue Man Group's new show in Berlin - I'm dying to know what it's like


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard Tashi and welcome to Australia (when the time comes).

Have you decided upon where in Australia you are going to study?

Cheers,


----------



## SMTashi (Apr 20, 2004)

=) Mayhem, actually I'm not positivly sure just yet. I keep on looking at NIDA, WAAPA, VCA and QUT and everytime I see something new that I love at each school. If I get into more than one it'll be a tough choice. Any tips?
Nephilium I'll definatly let you know about the Blue Man Group's new show when I go and see it!
Pocado. I've worked on several plays (naturally on a strictly non-professional level) including The Good Doctor (Neil Simon), Oliver!, Air Raid (a musical that was written by the director and was a great hit. I'm hoping to take this one on to greater things) as well as many more. 
dj_illusions. Thankya for the welcome!

And that goes for everyone else too!


----------

